# ID this serra please



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

Ok,
so I was told it was a rhombeus. I think it looks like one, but I had to post a few pictures just to be certain.
He's got amazing deep red eyes and he's about 6.5 inch long. His scales seem to come out very bright with the flash. Normally, he seem to be much darker.
Is it a rhom ? If not, what is it ?


----------



## blazednosferatu (Feb 27, 2006)

Rhom


----------



## SNAKEBITE (Oct 7, 2006)

S. Rhombeus


----------



## SUS (Mar 10, 2007)

Great looking Rhom!


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Yep, excellent looking rhom.


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

Thank you guys.
I just wanted to be sure...


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

i will say compressus just to be different............. and my eyes must be playing tricks on my cause i think i see some barring in a few pics, apparently its just me tho......... unless i was the only person to go out on a limb


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

piranha_guy_dan said:


> i will say compressus just to be different............. and my eyes must be playing tricks on my cause i think i see some barring in a few pics, apparently its just me tho......... unless i was the only person to go out on a limb


I can see where you're coming from.


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

I'm saying this is a Compressus.


----------



## pioneer1976 (Jan 14, 2007)

i would agree Compressus, good eye dan, I see it in pic 5 and 6


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

lmao.............. how the tables have turned. in the very first pic i seen #1 looks compressus to me as well as a few others


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

My opinion, compressus.


----------



## WaxmasterJ (Jan 8, 2007)

def not a rhom. Outside of the red eye I can't see any rhom traits, but compressus group fish can have red eyes too. It is 100% a compressus complex fish, I am not going to say S. Compressus however. Not yet, although it more than likely is.


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

Well, I got a little confused about wether this fish is a rhombeus or a compressus, so emailed Frank to see what he thought of it.

Here's what he had to say:

_I took a look at your photos. None of them are really good enough to tell what species is the fish is other than a Serrasalmus.

I have taken one photo and highlited the markings on the body. There is not enough there to suggest S. compressus. But I don't want to exclude that species or S. rhombeus as being the proper name. _

Do markings on a compressus tend to fade with age or do they usually stand out more with time ???


----------



## cfb (Mar 14, 2007)

Moondemon said:


> Well, I got a little confused about wether this fish is a rhombeus or a compressus, so emailed Frank to see what he thought of it.
> 
> Here's what he had to say:
> 
> ...


If Frank needs better photos, send the man some better photos. There is a pinned topic in the ID section about the requirements of a good photo. Get one that meets those standards and send it to him.

As for body spotting and colors, they are dependant on a lot of factors (stress, diet, etc) so a definate answer can't be given to your question. Each fish is different.

Randy
CFB


----------

